# Coilovers?



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

After a long search i finally found some coilovers that will fit a w8. Hasanyone installed coilovers on theirs? If so how hard was it?


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Coilovers? (UNFw8fourmotion)*

Your W8s underpinnings are the same as an A6. Just look for coilovers for an A6 and you will find a bunch more. I would not go cheap on them either as your car is extremely heavy for its size. How long have you had your W8 and how many miles are on it. You may want to save your money for a rainy day, your car will probably have many of them.
-David


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Coilovers? (vertigoeffect)*

Sad but true







I've worked on and upgraded the suspension on every car I've ever owned. I don't even consider it on the W8. Every time I get behind the wheel I anticipate a catastrophic failure of some sort. It takes away from the satisfaction of doing any upgrades when you know the car will die before it reaches 100K.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Coilovers? (un4givun2)*

Man, I am at 118k miles on my 02' and still have my original cam adjusters. Torque converter went out once but thats really it. I poo a little in my pants everytime I turn the ignition.







I still love to drive her though.


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Coilovers? (vertigoeffect)*

Im aware of how much these cars cost but im stuck against a wall, the previous owner of the car installed coilovers for the v6 on the w8 obviously since the w8 is much heavier so the spring rate isnt right and even with the coils raised all the way i scrape. So now that i found coils with the right spring rate i was curious if anyone had installed any so i can plan for any obstacles. Thank you guys for all your input it is very helpful


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Coilovers? (vertigoeffect)*

I'm at 90K and have replaced everything except the suspension. It is in desperate need of a front end rebuild. I keep putting it off because I don't want to spend $1,000.00 to $1,500.00 on the front end knowing I might have to spend $5,500.00 on a transmission. It had 49K on it when the transmission failed the first time. In about 8,600 miles it will be the second 49K. 
It also needs CV joints and front/rear shocks. Shocks for this thing is around $250.00 each







If I replaced just the shocks, front axles, and front ball joints/control arms I would have to shell out over $3K.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Coilovers? (un4givun2)*

Coil-overs are overkill for the street and just give you something to brag about unless you race on Sunday & commute on Monday. Get a set of H&R Sport Springs and Bilstein Sports for an A6 4.2 and save yourself $1000. I had the Sports on mine. Loved them.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Coilovers? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Did those H&R's lower the car any? 
I'm not sure if my springs have collapsed slightly or what. I don't want the car any lower than it already is. That was why I considered coil overs. You can adjust them. Those H R A6 springs sound like an option.

Also, I'm reading where the S4 has improved bushing material in the control arms that improves response and durability. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? I have to replace my lowers because the rubber bushings have literally squirted out. I might as well replace all of them.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Coilovers? (un4givun2)*

H&R Sport Springs lowered the front 1.75" and the rear 1.5". Mine was a 6speed. Order Bilstein Sport Struts for an A6 4.2 to fit the W8. I never changed my struts because I installed the springs after one week of owning the car. I actually had the springs before I got the car. I believe you can use the S4 control arms. Just have them double check the p/n's..
You'll spend more time adjusting & readjusting them than enjoying the ride. I don't knock coil-overs. I just think they're overkill for every day driving and why spend the extra $600+. If I had a car that I raced on Sunday and commuted with on Monday, then maybe.


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 5:33 PM 9-2-2009_


----------

